# Smooth Newt In House



## leighroyuk (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,

I just caught a smooth newt in my house and was wondering should i release it back into my back garden or somewhere like a nature reserve? Reason being I thought newts need water, if so I havent got a pond neither have any of my neighbours. 

Just dont know what to do for the best, other thing is we have many cats round our area and we have just got a puppy so i dont know if it will be safe in the back garden?


thanks


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Its likely to have come from your garden anyway. Our native newts only come to water generally for breeding. Outside of the breeding season they live on land in damp areas of gardens, woodlands etc living on slugs and invertebrates and hibernate over winter. I keep a corner of my garden with piled up logs and branches which can serve as good areas for native amphibians to stay and overwinter. Keeps the slug population down and saves my veg patch lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ideally the back garden, it may be on it's way somewhere or just happy around the garden. They don't need water necessarily.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

id say pop it to a local woodland if there is 1 close? as cats are evil ....well there owners are who refuse to put a bell on there neck :devil:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would say put it back in your garden as if you take it too far away it will only try to get back home anyway, leading to a long trek, during which it would probably be exposed to more danger than in your garden!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> I would say put it back in your garden as if you take it too far away it will only try to get back home anyway, leading to a long trek, during which it would probably be exposed to more danger than in your garden!


 Ditto. It may have come to your place from a nieghbours' pond; it will find it's way back there when it needs to.


----------

